
Alright, Who Broke The Internet? Dell.com Also Knocked Out. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/01/alright-who-broke-the-internet-dellcom-also-knocked-out/
======
JacobAldridge
Out for approx 40 minutes.

Last quarter Dell did $12.76 B in sales, which is $140.22 M/day, $5.84 M / Hr,
or $3.89 million dollars for every 40 minute increment.

It's crazy to extrapolate math that far (it doesn't take into account the fact
that 5-5.40pm might usually be the slowest time of day, or the busiest; or the
fact that many customers will come back tomorrow and make the purchase
anyway), but it's still a great example of how investing in resources to
prevent this kind of thing is well worth it.

Your start-up may not be doing $12B in sales just yet, but are you investing
in prevention?

~~~
makecheck
It's not likely that people who went to Dell's web site to buy would
permanently take their business elsewhere. This will have cost Dell almost
nothing.

